# Better NO boosters contain a combination of L-arginine and L-citrulline



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2015)

Sports supplements with amino acids designed to boost the concentration of nitrogen monoxide [NO] work better if they contain not just L-arginine or L-citrulline but a combination of the two. Researchers at the Japanese manufacturers Kyowa Hakko Bio discovered this when they did an experiment on rabbits. L-Arginine is a non-essential amino acid that is

*Read More...*


----------

